# Pics of my inverts & corydora babies



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

All should be click-able to larger size.

I believe this is a cherax blue lobster, if anyone knows any different, please let me know.
I feed it algae wafers and silversides.




These little guys were rescued from my 120gal, and placed in my cherry/ crystal red tank, to hopefully hatch. These are at most one day old, I check them daily.


----------

